# IBO Indoor World Championship, Anyone else shooting?



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I`ll be shooting at the Indoor Worlds this year at the I-X center duing the outdoors show in march, not for the championship mind you, just for a qualifier for later in the year. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to shoot it every year. I haven't picked up a bow for competitive shooting in 7-8 years. I still have a bunch of A.C.E's all fletched up and ready to roll.

Good luck


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Lundy, time to pick that bow up again!! How is this shoot? I`ve never shot anything this big, but I can`t wait! I shoot all the local shoots in this area all summer and don`t do too bad, so I figured I`d see how I can do against the big boys!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Pro....


Do you have a date on when you will be there?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishpro,

No, after 15 years of competitive shooting and almost no fishing time, I put the bows down to have a little fun again.

If it is like it used to be it's a pretty easy shoot only because judging the yardages is really simple if you pay attention to the surrounding building structure. It's not like the outdoor shoots at all. The big thing is the just make each shot a good one. You will be shooting with some spectators watching also, hope that doesn't bother you.

Most importantly just have fun.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Lundy, I`ve heard about the building structure thing, and the crowds won`t be a problem, I`m actually more comfortable with a bit of background noise. Shawn, I start at 5:20 pm on sat. the 19th., you gonna be there? if so, look me up, and we can make some carpin` plans.


----------

